# Yaak River MT Beta



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Perhaps you should check out American Whitewater for some information on this run. Below the falls to the Kootenai is most definitely NOT a II-III run.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

I second what Laura says about the lower section. I have never boated the Yaak, only fished it while in the area a few times. The lower section from the falls to the Kootenai is definitely for the hard core as it is fast, rocky and technical, especially at the current flow of 3000 cfs and any mishap could be hard to recover from.

I have fished parts of the upper section but I don't recall exactly where without pulling out a map. The Yaak meanders quite a bit in the upper section and in mid-summer when I have been there it was low water and not really suited for rafting. I suspect there may be a section or two on the upper stretch that would go for you this time of year but you should definitely do some research. Perhaps someone that has rafted this will chime in with some definitive info.

The fishing on the upper section is decent (pending flow), especially for a youngster that will get a kick out of hooking countless small trout on a dry fly.

Beware, a grizzly did pop its head through the trees directly across the river from my son and me one day while fishing and that got our attention. Be BEAR AWARE anywhere on the Yaak.


----------

